# Opening a Huawei P8 Lite (2017) Memory Card Slot Without The Key



## Adze95 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi all!

The other day I upgraded to a Huawei P8 Lite (2017) from my old Samsung J1 Ace. Everything's fine except I want to transfer over my micro SD and my new phone didn't come with the little key needed to open the slot. I dunno where it went because it definitely wasn't in the packaging. They insisted on opening it for me in the store and starting it up for me so maybe it got lost then? Either that or one didn't get added in. Going back to the store isn't really a possibility either.

So in the meantime I've been (carefully) fiddling with the latch with a paperclip, as some people have been able to get it open by "MacGyvering" it, but I can't seem to hit the spot to pop it open. How the hell do lockpickers do it in the movies!?

Does anyone have any blueprints of the SD card slot so I know where to aim? Verbal directions are good too, but I'd much prefer a visual aid.

Thanks in advance!
Adam


----------

